# This might ruin your day at work...;)



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Some of you have already seen this, but with all of the bad weather going on right now, I thought I'd post this. This is a teaser of a film that I worked on this summer with some friends. Should give you a nice case of cabin fever...


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice video cheech. That makes me wanna go hit some moving water!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

In my book there is nothing prettier than a beautiful mountain stream/river. Those shots where the stream goes through an open meadow are so pretty, my day at work is done! The only think prettier than a mountain stream is seeing a fish hit a dry fly on that mountain stream. Makes me wish I had more time to explore to find some of these beautiful places. Thanks Cheech that made my day!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have seen it before, loved it and yes with 3 more storms in the next week it made my day at work worse...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I loved it. I love that place and that kind of fishing. mmmmmmmmmgoooooood!!!!!!!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Good job Cheech. I love it when my day is ruined that way.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great clips..... doesn't ruin my day but sure makes me want to fish with Bryan that much more!!!... as if his blog wasn't enough. :lol: Good stuff... thanks for posting it.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Is winter over yet?  

Nice video cheech. Love them mountain streams, pure gold. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## great googly moogly (Jan 26, 2008)

pretty **** good

although if you want a critique:

need better shots of hustle and bustle at the beginning, get stock shots of nyc

the bad jazz music at the beginning is nasty, the bluegrass music at the end is better, use that theme throughout

edit 2-3 minutes out of it, its too long


good job!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I could watch 6:12 to 7:50 all day long and be a happy man.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

great googly moogly said:


> pretty **** good
> 
> although if you want a critique:
> 
> ...


Thanks. That is a teaser, The Chaos music at the first is a bit different in the actual film on DVD. It's meant to make you want to turn it off! I guess we got the effect that we wanted.

Hustle and bustle was filmed in Washington DC.


----------



## Tyson (Dec 27, 2007)

Grant brought this film project to my attention a few weeks ago. The part where it first cuts from the noisy city to quiet shot of a trout gliding through the water, that is a strong intro, sums it all up nicely I thought. Nicely done filming and editing. 

Tyson


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Great clips..... doesn't ruin my day but sure makes me want to fish with Bryan that much more!!!... as if his blog wasn't enough. :lol: Good stuff... thanks for posting it.


Your always welcome to join!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Enjoyable video, thanks for sharing Cheech.


----------



## icthys (Sep 10, 2007)

I love that.

I want the 1080p version.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

You guys still got it. Thanks!


----------

